
Wisee uses wi-fi signals to recognise body gestures - jamesbritt
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22780640
======
Eduardo3rd
Even though the article does not go into a large amount of detail about it,
the actual paper [0] does a fairly good job addressing the issue of
interference with the signal. I'm still skeptical about the potential for
something like this, but it would be a very cool solution to ubiquitous
control systems if they can iron out the kinks.

[0] <http://wisee.cs.washington.edu/wisee_paper.pdf>

------
ColinWright
Discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5824286>

Currently #9 on the front page.

